# AMD II X4 640



## Dice30 (23. Juli 2019)

Servus Leute, bin neu hier und hätte eine Frage... und zwar hab ich einen relativ alten PC hier und frage mich wie ich diesen evtl. noch aufrüsten könnte? Ich weiß am besten wäre ein kompletter Neukauf aber für meine Bedürfnisse reicht dieser hier völlig ... CS Go, Wow wotlk, Resident Evil 7 läuft hier noch super auf med Details. 

- Mainboard MSI 970a Krait Edition 5.0,  Bios 12/08/2015 <-- beim Biosupdate ist mir damals das board hopps gegangen, seither rühr ich das Livebios nicht mehr an ... 

- 4x 2g DDR 3 Ram = 8 gb DDR 3 

- Nvidia Geforde GTX 970 4 GDDR 5 

- AMD Athlon II X4 640 Core Speed 1799.90 MHZ , Cores 4 

hauptsächlich gehts mir glaube ich um den Prozessor ... habt ihr ne Ahnung was man da draufklatschen könnte? 

Der Typ vom Arlt meinte zu mir, ich solle komplett Board, Ram, Fesplatten etc. ersetzen weil es anscheinend kein vernünftiges Upgrade für einen AM 3 Socket gibt ... evtl. weiß hier ja jemand was  würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 

Grüße )


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2019)

Du bekommst da auf keinen Fall noch neue CPUs für das alte System, da kannst du maximal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen. Hier ist eine PDF mit kompatiblen CPUs, sofern das BIOS aktuell ist:  https://storage-asset.msi.com/file/test_report/TR19_3395.pdf


Da wäre zB ein FX-8350 oder so was ok. Allerdings kann es sein, dass die gebraucht so teuer sind, dass man auch direkt die Plattform wechseln könnte. Das ist zwar dann teurer als wenn du einen FX-8000er findest, aber dafür auch deutlich schneller. Für Dein altes Board wären vlt sogar noch 80€ drin, da es recht gut ist, CPU 20-30€, RAM vlt. 30-40€. D.h. vlt bekommst du noch 120-170€ für die alten Sachen.

Für 115-140€ wäre wiederum ein Ryzen 5 1600/1600X/2600/2660X drin, passende Boards gibt es ab 40-50€, 8GB DDR4-RAM kosten 40€. Das sind dann zusammen 210-250€, und vlt dazu noch eine SSD für Windows, die gibt es inzwischen auch für nur um die 30€ für 240GB, was völlig reicht.


----------



## Batze (23. Juli 2019)

Netten Gruß an den Typen von Arlt, er ist eine Flachpfeife , das Board ist ein AM3+.
Da das Board ein AM3+ ist, kannst du da noch die FX CPUs drauf klatschen. Entweder den FX 6300 (3 Kerne 6 Threads) oder den FX 8350 (4 Kerne 8 Threads). Würde beides nochmal, auch aufgrund der Singlecore Leistung einiges bringen und deine Graka bekämme dadurch mal ein wenig was zu arbeiten.
Allein der FX 6300 würde je nach Anwendung 30-50% mehr bringen.
Was anderes geht bei dem Board/System nicht mehr wirklich sinnvoll. Eventuell eine SSD einbauen, weiß nicht ob du sowas schon hast.


----------



## Dice30 (23. Juli 2019)

Danke für die Anworten bisher   Das mit dem FX8350 gefällt mir sehr gut, zahlt man so 70 Euro rum bei Kleinanzeigen.... Jetzt hat mich nen Kumpel gefragt *kein witz ^^* ob ich seine abkaufen will .... 
MSI Z97 Board, 
Intel I5 4690 
mit 16 GB DDR 3 Ram 

sollte ich lieber seins abkaufen ? 100 euro will er dafür


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2019)

Dice30 schrieb:


> Danke für die Anworten bisher   Das mit dem FX8350 gefällt mir sehr gut, zahlt man so 70 Euro rum bei Kleinanzeigen.... Jetzt hat mich nen Kumpel gefragt *kein witz ^^* ob ich seine abkaufen will ....
> MSI Z97 Board,
> Intel I5 4690
> mit 16 GB DDR 3 Ram
> ...


 Der ist ungefähr 20% schneller in Games bei Full-HD als ein FX8350, obwohl der AMD mehr Kerne/Threads hat. Insofern würde sich das lohnen, zumal Du für Deine alten Sachen ja so viel bekommst, dass du davon das Set Deine Kumpels schon allein finanziert bekommst.


und @Batze: der Typ von ARLT hat Recht, wenn es um die Frage "im Laden kaufen" geht, denn da bekommst du nun mal keine AM3 oder AM3+ CPUs mehr, außer ein Laden hat per Zufall noch einen verstaubt in einer Ecke liegen...


----------



## Batze (23. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und @Batze: der Typ von ARLT hat Recht, wenn es um die Frage "im Laden kaufen" geht, denn da bekommst du nun mal keine AM3 oder AM3+ CPUs mehr, außer ein Laden hat per Zufall noch einen verstaubt in einer Ecke liegen...


Nun ja, also so wie ich das lese hat er erstmal gemeint es wäre ein AM3 Board, ja dafür gibt es wirklich nichts mehr, bei AM3+ ist die aussage aber nicht so richtig. Also ich meine auch das er mit "nur" AM3 eben falsch lag. Das da nicht mehr viel auf Lager ist, ist ja eine andere Sache.

@Topic, also da bei deinem Kumpel würde ich auch zugreifen. Das Board ist okey, die CPU geht auch noch zum gamen, aber dann auch noch 16GB RAM ist echt gut für alles 100€.
Und bei deinem Wiederverkauf deines Systems könntest du das gegenrechnen, obwohl ich nicht glaube das du da über 100€ für bekommst. Aber immerhin, hättest dann ein gutes Gamer Update nach oben für wenig bis gar kein Geld zuschlag. Würde ich machen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Nun ja, also so wie ich das lese hat er erstmal gemeint es wäre ein AM3 Board, ja dafür gibt es wirklich nichts mehr, bei AM3+ ist die aussage aber nicht so richtig. Also ich meine auch das er mit "nur" AM3 eben falsch lag. Das da nicht mehr viel auf Lager ist, ist ja eine andere Sache.


 Wir wissen ja gar nicht, ob der Verkäufer wirklich nur AM3 und nicht doch AM3+ gesagt (und/oder gemeint) hat.  

Aber das ist auch egal, denn der Punkt ist ja, dass es halt für sein Board bei ARLT keine lohnenswerte CPU mehr gibt, und damit hat der Verkäufer nun mal recht. AM3+ haben die schon lange nicht mehr im Sortiment. Selbst bei anderen Shops gibt es kaum mehr einen 8-Kerner für AM3+, per Geizhals hab ich nur zwei 8-Kerner für den AM3+ gefunden, der zeitnah lieferbar wäre: einen FX-8300 und FX-8730 über Amazon-Marketplace. Man bekommt eben praktisch keine neuen AM3+ CPUs mehr, sie sich für Dice lohnen würden. 

Aber den Intel kann er echt nehmen, dann erübrigen sich eh alle Gedankenspiele...


----------



## Dice30 (5. August 2019)

naja .. ich hab leider zu spät hier gelesen und mich dummerweise für den Fx8350 entschieden ... totaler scheiss .. system läuft voll instabil ... hatte ständig abstürze, da musste ich das netzteil auf 550 Watt erweitern. Hab dann jetzt den Lüfter von meinem Kollegen seinem neuen PC bekommen, wraith heißt der glaub (war bei seinem Ryzen dabei) Ram hab ich auch übernommen von 8 auf 16 gb, Hab vorhin Battlefield 5 angezockt, hab wirklich ganz gute FPS zwischen 50 und 70 auf high settings aber das Spiel und der Rechner stürzen non stop ab ... egal ob auf low settings / Medium ... Ich weiß, sollte von diesem alten System nichts erwarten aber irgendwie bin ich jetzt total enttäuscht dass ich nichtmal so ein spiel auf low spielen kann .. hab auf youtube viele benches gesehen wo die leute mit diesem system auf 70 Fps stabil zocken. Ich weiß nicht was mit meinem Pc los ist ... glaube am prozessor ist irgendwas kaputt ... evtl. hat der Typ mich auf kleinanzeigen verarscht und der Prozessor ist hinüber


----------



## Batze (5. August 2019)

Das wäre wirklich mist wenn du da Pech gehabt hast.
Lad dir mal Prime95 runter, ist ein Stresstest extra für CPUs. mal sehen was damit passiert. Wie du da was einstellst kannste ja leicht nachgoogeln.


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2019)

Ein Ryzen-Kühler kann an sich gar nicht passen - wie hast du das gemacht? ^^    und hattest du das BIOS vorher geupdatet? Das könnte nämlich nötig sein, wenn es ein neueres gibt. 

Ein BIOS vom 12.8. 2015 finde ich btw nicht - hast du überhaupt beim richten Board geschaut?


----------



## Batze (5. August 2019)

Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen das deine Spannungswandler vollkommen Überlastet sind und zu Heiß werden. Ist ein nicht untypisches Merkmal der FX CPUs. 
Abhilfe, mal testhalber den Turbo der CPU rausnehmen und eventuell mal kurz runtertacken um zu sehen ob es dann stabil läuft.
Das andere sind die RAM Module, was hast du da, 2*8GB? Und sind die kompatibel mit der FX CPU? Die FX CPUs waren auch in der Hinsicht sehr empfindlich und haben teils den Dual Channel Modus verweigert. Du musstest dann die RAM Module als Single betreiben, also die Module nebeneinander einbauen und nicht versetzt, ansonsten gab es Daumenkino und Abstürze.
Und wie @Herbboy schon sagt, ein Bios update auf die aktuelle Version scheint da Pflicht zu sein, wenn man schon list bei Update Bios P.4 - Improved AMD 125W CPU compatibility. Und genau das sind dann nämlich die FX CPUs die gemeint sind und die damit besser unterstützt werden oder überhaupt vernünftig unterstützt werden.


----------



## Dice30 (9. August 2019)

Also das Bios update für 125 Prozessoren hab ich gemacht per usb stick. das war allerdings das einzige update was ich gemacht habe. Jetzt hab ich im Bios 10 Boot optionen drin .... kann es garnicht richtig rausnehmen ... generell ist mir das erste Board was ich damals von Arlt gekauft hatte abgeschmiert beim Bios Live update und seitdem traue ich mich da nicht mehr ran ... ich weiß nicht wie es mit M-Flash ist ob man da wieder zurückflashen kann?! 
Hab jetzt mal BF4 ausprobiert und gleiches spiel ... CS go läuft wunderbar ohne abstürze oder der gleichen .. es scheint am Origin Programm selbst zu liegen ... 
habe den AMD Wraith Prismakühler und der passt eigentlich wunderbar?! der wird auch im Paket online zum FX8350 angeboten... ich hab jetzt gestern jemand kennengelernt der auch den gleichen kühler auf seinem FX drauf hat. 
Ram sind jetzt 4x4 GB also insgesamt 16 GB, welche das jetzt genau sind ... keine ahnung :/ ich dachte immer alle rams sind kompatibel miteinander .. .falsch gedacht : /

System hab ich mal komplett neu aufgesetzt, hab auch ne SSD gekauft und jetzt läuft das system zu 100% stabil. CS Go hab ich aber NUR 100 fps ... das kann eig. nicht sein ... wie gesagt 970 gtx und der FX müssten so ein uraltes spiel regeln.... 
Die probleme habe ich nur noch bei BF 4 , BF V und eben Origin ... Jetzt stürzt der PC Nicht mehr ab sondern ich werde nur auf den homescreen geworfen also ohne fehlermeldung oder der gleichen .


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2019)

Dice30 schrieb:


> Also das Bios update für 125 Prozessoren hab ich gemacht per usb stick. das war allerdings das einzige update was ich gemacht habe. Jetzt hab ich im Bios 10 Boot optionen drin .... kann es garnicht richtig rausnehmen ... generell ist mir das erste Board was ich damals von Arlt gekauft hatte abgeschmiert beim Bios Live update und seitdem traue ich mich da nicht mehr ran ... ich weiß nicht wie es mit M-Flash ist ob man da wieder zurückflashen kann?!
> Hab jetzt mal BF4 ausprobiert und gleiches spiel ... CS go läuft wunderbar ohne abstürze oder der gleichen .. es scheint am Origin Programm selbst zu liegen ...
> habe den AMD Wraith Prismakühler und der passt eigentlich wunderbar?! der wird auch im Paket online zum FX8350 angeboten... ich hab jetzt gestern jemand kennengelernt der auch den gleichen kühler auf seinem FX drauf hat.
> Ram sind jetzt 4x4 GB also insgesamt 16 GB, welche das jetzt genau sind ... keine ahnung :/ ich dachte immer alle rams sind kompatibel miteinander .. .falsch gedacht : /
> ...


 Sind denn auch ALLE Treiber und Windows aktuell?


----------



## Dice30 (9. August 2019)

Ja sind alle aktuell, ich hab mir jetzt ein MSI B350 Mate für 80 Euro + 16 GB DDR4 geschnappt auf ebay. Der 8350 geht zurück und ich hol mir dann irgendnen Ryzen 5 1600,2600 etc. So wie es oben empfohlen wurde. Ich hoffe das ist dann die richtige Lösung, der FX ist halt wirklich sehr alt und macht wenig sinn.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2019)

Dice30 schrieb:


> Ja sind alle aktuell, ich hab mir jetzt ein MSI B350 Mate für 80 Euro + 16 GB DDR4 geschnappt auf ebay. Der 8350 geht zurück und ich hol mir dann irgendnen Ryzen 5 1600,2600 etc. So wie es oben empfohlen wurde. Ich hoffe das ist dann die richtige Lösung, der FX ist halt wirklich sehr alt und macht wenig sinn.


 An sich wäre der Ryzen 5 3600 ja derzeit optimal. Aber da müsste das BIOS des B350-Boards aktuell sein.


----------

